# The Western V Unimount or Ultramount



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

I will be placing my order on Monday for a new Western V Plow. I am ordering the 8'6" MVP. The only thing to decide on is Unimount or Ultramount. The Ultramount V is $4620.00 and the Unimount is $4089.90 these prices include tax. Do you think the price difference for the Ultramount is worth it? The plow will only be taken on and off in my garage, so the floor should be level. That may make a diffence in hooking up the unimount.


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

brian i like my older style western vee's it sits up higher than the new type.it depends if you are going to take the plow of the truck all the time.i think the ultamount looks goofey & the big black springs will look like **** after they rust. i take my plows off in the garage ,i put them on dollies and roll them out of the way.i admitt they look easy to take tem on and off.if you have a truck that sits low forget about the ultamount. i think you are making a good choise with the western vee.good luck


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

What do you think of the Western MVP 8'6" ultramount on a 99' Dodge Cummins? I have the Boss 8'2" on my 2000 F-350 and its bulletproof.
It's been snow in NW Colorado since Sunday- 14-18 inches already. The mtn has had over 12 feet this year--- STBT Springs.

Plow safe out there, 
Peter


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the ultra mount takes me 30 seconds to put an 8ft blade on


----------



## mpflood (Dec 27, 2001)

*Ultra Mount*

They dont call it the Ultra for nothing!
He is dead serious about the 30 secs.
A-frame does ride a lil lower though
go ultra


----------



## Heron Cove PM (Aug 4, 2003)

The ultramount' Is worth every penny. Yes 30 seconds.

Marshall


----------



## PROPJCKEY (Nov 19, 2003)

UltraMount for sure!!!!! on in 30 sec. off in 15!
-Jeff-


----------



## got lawns (Jan 1, 2004)

Western Uni mounts V plows were discontinued last year, that means you are buying about a 2 year old plow brand new.


----------



## truszip (Oct 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Heron Cove PM _
> *The ultramount' Is worth every penny. Yes 30 seconds.
> 
> Marshall *


I'm a first time plow owner and this thing is a breeze to put on and off. I have to aggree with the rest - 15 seconds off and maybe 30 seconds on!


----------



## chevy guy37 (Nov 8, 2003)

Ultra. Yes, its tru........30 seconds


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Go with the Ultra! You will be glad you did. The ease of connecting/disconnecting is worth it alone!


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Buy the Ultra. Western is not going to be making unimount mounts much longer and wount be making any for any new models that come along so if you ever want to switch the plow to a different truck there is very good chance that there wont be a mount avaible.


----------



## kdbtsb (Nov 15, 2003)

A thing to note! I think the wiring is (2 wire uni, 3 wire ultra) I have ultra V! Can not say more, quick on, quick off,!


----------



## GPB (Dec 17, 2003)

Get the ultra, you wont be disapointed. Ive used the unimounts for 7 years, they are nice plows, but the ultra is soooo slick to hook up. The unimounts are a pain to line up, if you arent dead on, you cant get the pins in. The ultra you just have to be close, the plow will self-align. after a time or two you wont even need to get out of the truck to line it up. just to plug it in.


----------

